# is it safe?!!seeds



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

i live in the usa, and i want to know* is it safe to buy seeds*, like my friend has but im woundering, help.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing is per say _safe_.  Is the risk worth the reward, especially when you have a different address to send the beans to?  Yes.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, it's relatively safe. I'd say safer than going in the street trying to buy bud. Try www.drchronic.com or www.cannabean.com , i've used these without trouble. Some others that are reputable are www.peakseeds.com and www.seedboutique.com , good luck.


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone ever being prosicuted for seeds. I live in the EU though. Don't know about the states, things are a lot stricter there.

Worst I've ever heard of was a mate who got a letter saying his seeds had been confiscated by customs.


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah i like the us, but we are stricted over here but everyone that gets cought over here get in trouble, and its just seeds.


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah i like the us, but we are stricted over here but everyone that gets cought over here get in trouble, and its just seeds.


----------



## ermjoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Friends of mine in the US and Australia have had seeds delivered from the site bombdudpuffa has recommended without any problems there is also www.planetskunk.com.  Seeds are sent stealth wrapped and only instances I've heard in the UK is of customs seizing MOM.  Good luck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2007)

Like Nike says...

Just do it!


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 11, 2007)

Hash I have ordered over 5 strains of seeds that came in three different packages.  all of them made it to me no problems.  sometimes it takes a little while to get here considering it comes from Europe but i wouldn't worry.  Believe me home grown bud is definitely worth it


----------



## dyslexic (May 3, 2007)

Now alot of the sites on the seedbank say they ship (to the us)"air express service" what exactly does that mean, USPS, UPS, fedex? Its a huge concern because certain ones just leave the stuff on my doorstep and the last thing I want is to have my beans trampled on or worse...
thanks
~cixelsyd


----------



## flipmode (May 3, 2007)

mostlikely usps there not goin threw ups or fedex to risky they check there stuff pretty good unlike usps better chance sendin it threw them ups gets scanned alot not sayin which is safer but u see ur seeds come in usps plus they dont want u trackin seeds u could be a cop they just give u ur seeds what u do is ur problem read ur laws of course its not legal but u know the deal .that way there not responsiblesayin they dint know ur laws if any about the seeds goin to ur house it is risky cant prosicute u for seeds i think but they would know u where growing so i just use a fake name so i could have a accuse i dint order them they cant tell specially when u  use money orders





			
				dyslexic said:
			
		

> Now alot of the sites on the seedbank say they ship (to the us)"air express service" what exactly does that mean, USPS, UPS, fedex? Its a huge concern because certain ones just leave the stuff on my doorstep and the last thing I want is to have my beans trampled on or worse...
> thanks
> ~cixelsyd


----------



## dyslexic (May 3, 2007)

right on thanks man


----------



## fatman (May 13, 2007)

i got 5 orders just fine from the doc.the 6th order arived two packages stapeld together,with note from homeland security saying that they helped them selves to my meds.:stoned: i have noticed if your order lays around chicago to long it will be taken.dont order any time a holiday is involved.the only ones working on holiday is homeland.just my 2 cts worth. homeland said i would not hear from them again on this last ordr.who knows if they pass along info to lcal leo.ahhh what a great morning it is sun a shining,birds a singing gods musis and puffing some of gods own meds. you all have a great day and luv your mums.
                         i can handle any thing but temptation


----------



## kb3159 (May 13, 2007)

I placed about 7 orders and they all came to me in the us. www.buydutchseeds.com is the most stealth package i have received. But the fastest was dr dhronic. The slowest was www.dutch-seeds.com.


----------

